# Recherche des magazines au format ANF (Apple news Format)



## vince29 (9 Décembre 2019)

Bon, je ne suis pas sûr (du tout du tout) de poster dans la bonne rubrique mais (comme je n'en vois pas de plus appropriée) je me lance quand même :

Je cherche des fichiers au format ANF.
Cause : j'ai fait tous les tutos et téléchargé tous les exemples sur https://developer.apple.com/documentation/apple_news/apple_news_format
mais je reste toujours sur ma faim.

Donc si quelqu'un a des exemples IRL je suis preneur.

Bien entendu, assurez-vous d'avoir le droit de me communiquer le fichier!

Je prends tout ce qui a une mise en page un peu évoluée.

Merci,

Vincent


----------

